# Are these mine? [Somebody lost his maltese]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am currently going through my photobucket album, in hope of finding a signature I once made.

Goodness, guess what I just found?????? 

I found maltese dogs in my album (Kat to self: Duh! tell me something I don't know). 

No, no, no, wait a minute, but what I mean is: 
I came across some pictures that I can hardly believe that they are my own :w00t:




Look at this boy, for example.....









and then I came across even more beauties. Actually, a pair of beauties :wub::wub:



















Do you know of anyone who lost his/her 2 maltese pups? I think somebody lost his two maltese dogs. 

If so, please send him/her my way, as I might have a clue where the pups are since their photos landed in my album. Our searching point for the two pups can start from there. 




wait a minute, as I take another look at the above photos, I notice the not too perfect topknots on the malts :blush: In fact, the girl maltese's topknot is not even in the middle (more to the right)....looks like the malts' owner needs practice to better put a topknot. 

ok, maybe they are my own two monsters. 

But BOY DO I LOVE THEM WITH LONG COATS!!!! When I saw the first picture of a maltese (before knowing what a maltese is :HistericalSmiley: ), I wasn't too attracted to its coat. After being introduced to a maltese by meeting Mr. Snowy, I still preferred shorter coat than long, but by time, the beauty of a long coat grew in me. I can only admire seeing pictures of other malts with long coat and just dream of seeing my two with long coats....or simply, stare at the above photos forever :HistericalSmiley:

but seriously, I love long coats and wish that my two can have long coats all their lives, but with our life styles, shorter coats fit us more. 

I just thought of sharing my beauty pups with you  Hope you like it

Kat

ps. Another thing that I noticed before discovering that these pictures belong to me :HistericalSmiley:........is that boy maltese has a smile that I can recognize from miles away. awwwwh and the color of his eyes are a bit lighter:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They are gorgeous:aktion033: What great pics! :chili::chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

He certainly loves to smile. 
Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

They are ADORABLE! I just love the expressions!

You are so funny about the top knot - 

Allie


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Darling pics!! I look back on long coat pics too wistfully. But I think once you go short, it's hard to want to go back to long!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pictures are very, very cute!!! Such perfect little models!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

When I see pics of beautiful malts in longer coats, I just remind myself how bad the upkeep is.........beautiful pics but my, how beautiful they are now too!!! Kat, love your malts to pieces!!!!:wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww look how cute and fluffy! :heart: Although I agree that their short cuts are good especially since they like to jump in the pool whenever they want!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwwww, I remember these photos. Kat, Snowy and Crystal always look so beautiful! :wub2: That first photo of Snowy is breathtaking! :wub: :wub: :wub: I actually love them in their puppy cuts, now. I think because I know how Snowy and Crystal are always on the "go" with such an exciting life to lead.  What did you say, Snowy? Yes, I know, I know, so many things to do, so little time. *throwing ball in the water* Yep, we love you both no matter what your pretty hair length is! :heart: Thanks for sharing, Kat. It is fun to go down memory lane and look at their pics. :tender: I adore your new siggy pics, Kat!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I remember those pictures Kat. AWWWW, don't they look gorgeous in their long coats & topknots. :wub::wub: Isn't it funny though, that after cutting them short, we tend to keep going shorter & shorter & loving it more & more.Snowys long hair doesn't disquise his smile, I'd know that smile no matter how his hair is cut. And sweet baby Crystal too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kat - you are sadly mistaken my dear:w00t:. You were right in the first place.:thumbsup: Those aren't your two, they're mine!!:chili::chili: Yup, I recognize them. Gorgeous faces, beautiful coats, smart as can be, a male and female. Am I right?:innocent: Okay so search no further. Send them to Auntie, um, I mean Mommy Sue and all will be fine. 

Those photos are drop dead gorgeous of them both :wub::wub:They, and you, just don't know how to take a bad picture.:aktion033:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

ps. Another thing that I noticed before discovering that these pictures belong to me :HistericalSmiley:........is that boy maltese has a smile that I can recognize from miles away. awwwwh and the color of his eyes are a bit lighter:wub:[/QUOTE said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I saw the first pic! I was like, nuh-uh, that is definately Snowy - can't trick me Kat, Snowy's smile is one in a million and very recognizable. Then when I saw the little girl next to him, I was like double nuh-uh! That is definately Crystal with Snowy - I recognize her sweet face anywhere. Nice try, but those two can't fool me!! Though, I would love for them to try again as I always enjoy seeing their pics


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I also remember those pictures, how could you ever forget the picture of Snowy:smootch::tender: Crystal and Snowy look beautiful in long coat:wub: but their personalities are crazy ball chasing, water babies:HistericalSmiley:

Snowy this is Matilda you is soooo hansome:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What can I say? They look so handsome and beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Adorable, Kat! I agree with Sue - I'd recognize Snowy's smile in an instant!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

They're beautiful :wub: I've never seen Snowy and Crystal with long coats before and darn they look soooo good! I know for sure that I can't keep anything more than a puppy coat though xD


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Awe! I wanted to put a claim in for them, but looks like Susan has already claimed them! 

Sigh...guess I'll have to be faster next time to snag those cuties!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

This made me laugh! I love long coats, but hate the upkeep, so tobi will remain in a cute puppy cut. 

I never managed the top knot either...he hated his head being touched, so you at least managed it, even if not in the middle  x


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

AWWW, i've never seen these pics!!:chili::chili: wow, they look sooooo beautiful Kat!! 
if you want them in long coats, just send them over here every am, i'll brush all those long beautiful coats along with Pearlan's!! LOL:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh I guess that they look super adorable either way. Thanks for your sweet words about them, guys :grouphug:



suzimalteselover said:


> *What did you say, Snowy? Yes, I know, I know, so many things to do, so little time. *throwing ball in the water**


Snowy: "Auntie Suzi, you are a PAWSOME mind reader B) and I wuv you so much :wub: "



CeeCee's Mom said:


> When I see pics of beautiful malts in longer coats, I just remind myself how bad the upkeep is


gotta remember that too  



Sandcastles said:


> I just love the expressions!


awwh Allie, me too, especially the expression in the first photo :wub:



cyndrae said:


> He certainly loves to smile.


:tender::wub2:




momtoboo said:


> Isn't it funny though, that after cutting them short, we tend to keep going shorter & shorter & loving it more & more.


LOL yeah Sue  I noticed that I take them to the groomer every time their hair get just a little longer...but, I canceled their last grooming appointment; let the coat grow just a little more  

One of the many good stuff about a maltese is that you can ALWAYS change their hair styles/hair cuts..etc so much fun and the best part about it is that they also don't mind and are just as happy :wub: 



Snowbody said:


> Oh Kat - you are sadly mistaken my dear:w00t:. You were right in the first place.:thumbsup: Those aren't your two, they're mine!!:chili::chili: Yup, I recognize them. Gorgeous faces, beautiful coats, smart as can be, a male and female. Am I right?:innocent: Okay so search no further. Send them to Auntie, um, I mean Mommy Sue and all will be fine.


 oh Sue.... so it is YOU who lost the two long coated malts, huh??? No wonder I first thought about that!!!  

I will for sure send them your way....after I find these two long haired malts as I cannot see them anywhere close now :HistericalSmiley:

*thanks for the giggles* :smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> but their personalities are crazy ball chasing, water babies:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Snowy this is Matilda you is soooo hansome:wub:


Yup, that sure is my malts ... In fact, Snowy's expression in that first photo says it all :HistericalSmiley: one crazy boy who teaches his sister to do similar stuff- boy do I love them no matter what hair cut they get :wub:

Snowy to Matilda: "Fank you soo much, beautiful"



yeagerbum said:


> They're beautiful :wub: I've never seen Snowy and Crystal with long coats


It isn't easy to believe that I kept up with that at that time period LOL t



Canada said:


> Awe! I wanted to put a claim in for them, but looks like Susan has already claimed them!
> 
> Sigh...guess I'll have to be faster next time to snag those cuties!


:HistericalSmiley:



NIMaltese said:


> I never managed the top knot either...he hated his head being touched, so you at least managed it, even if not in the middle  x


LOOOOL Adele, if you also look at my signature picture of Crystal (which was taken in a complete different day, you will see her top knot more to the right too :HistericalSmiley: man, good that she doesn't mind having a mommy who isn't too good with a top knot and good to know that I am not the only one who isn't that good with topknot  :smootch:



mfa said:


> if you want them in long coats, just send them over here every am, i'll brush all those long beautiful coats along with Pearlan's!! LOL:wub::wub::wub:


Florence, funny that you mentioned this because the more I see of Pearlan, the more I wish my two had long coats :HistericalSmiley:
Snowy's coat is very silky, so it is easier to take care of it. Crystal's coat is less silky. But I don't have to worry about it if I wanted to grow their coats again :thumbsup: I already got an AWESOME offer from someone who is soooo good with that :hugging:


----------

